# Natural/organic teat wipes



## HeavenViewRanch (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi I am trying to start and all natural dairy and I can't find any teat wipes for sale or even recipes that are truly natural. If you share a recipe I really do not want to use dawn dish soap and WILL NOT use bleach.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

There are some risks you will take by trying to do an organic teat wipe. There are two different things you are trying to prevent with a teat DIP. First, before you milk, you are trying to clean kill anything nasty that you are bringing to the teat. Then you want a post dip to kill anything nasty that might come outta the teat. In either event, large scale dairies dont use a chlorine base dip. An iodine base dip is best.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Teat Dip

1 Quart of water
6 Tbsp. Citrus Vinegar
2 Tbsp. Sweet Almond Oil or Apricot Kernel Oil
5 drops of Dr. Bronners Liquid Castile Soap

After milking, dip full teat into solution to help disinfect the inside and close the teat. This helps to prevent bacteria getting up inside the teat.

Land of Havilah Udder Wash/Teat Dip Recipe: 

20 drops of Lavender essential oil

20 drops Eucalyptus essential oil

5 drops Tea Tree essential oil

l6 oz. Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar

16 oz. Cayenne/Comfrey Infusion (homemade, instructions below)

Put all into a 1 quart size spray bottle. Shake well before use. 

Cayenne/Comfrey Infusion

Put Cayenne Pepper powder & Comfrey Root powder in canning jar. Pour boiling water over it (like a tea), lid it and let it steep for at least 30 minutes). Filter this through a piece of paper towel(since it is NOT being ingested, only sprayed on the udder) and then proceed to use the filtered infusion in the udder wash recipe given above. 

1 TBSP Cayenne Pepper powder (40,000 hu=heat units)

1 TBSP Comfrey Root powder

16 oz of boiling water


Udderly Natural Daily Teat Balm

1 cup coconut oil
30 drops peppermint essential oil
30 drops tea tree essential oil

Incorporate essential oils into the coconut oil and place in a small mason jar (shallow with wide mouth is best). Apply after teat spray daily or as needed to prevent chaffing.

Note: I use this almost daily during the dry winter months, but if it isn't necessary, I won't use it. I also cut this recipe in half because it goes a long way and I'd rather make a fresh batch periodically.


----------



## HeavenViewRanch (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you so much goathiker! This helps a lot


----------

